

Ask HN: Best tool for saving web passwords? - gotrythis

Hi.<p>I'm considering using lastpass.com for generating and storing all my passwords for various web sites, so I can login from my computer, phone, or some remote computer.<p>Is it safe?  Anything better?<p>Thanks!
======
mitchellhislop
Lastpass. It has the ability to do secure notes in the browsers, so no more
fumbling for my wallet when I need to order something. It works for all
browsers, including mobile, and it is easy to back up.

Also, the just bought XMarks, and will be rolling that in. I see it becoming
something of an information storing and syncing suite.

------
micheljansen
I use 1Password. It has versions for Mac, Windows and iPhone, with extensions
for all the browsers I use. For the rest they offer an HTML version of your
keychain that works almost like the native app, so it is very convenient.

The only thing that is missing is a sync service (they used to have one but
they chickened out). The keychain file can be shared on DropBox or something,
so that kind of solves that problem, but it is not ideal :)

I haven't tried many alternatives, but so far I am happy with this solution :)

------
mbubb
I use Keepassx - the Linux sibling of Keepass. It is not as well developed but
what makes it a workable are the field variables so you can more or less
template teh whole setup.

My keepassx experience got a whole lot better when I stumbled on this page:
<http://keepass.info/help/base/autourl.html>

and this one: <http://keepass.info/help/base/autotype.html#autoseq>

So for ssh sessions something like this in the url field: cmd://xterm -e "ssh
{USERNAME}@{TITLE}"

and websites are similar... mutatis mutandis works with passwds too.

Right click the entry and select "Open URL" and you are in.

There has been some talk about Keepassx on the commandline which would be
nice.

------
stevelosh
I use 1Password with my keychain file in Dropbox. It works perfectly.

------
stevoo
I use revelation password manager.
<http://oss.codepoet.no/revelation/wiki/Home>

It may not be the most complete manager around but it has everything that you
require.

Combine that with dropbox and you can carry your encrypted password file
around anywhere you go at any pc you have.

I store everything there.

I just wish there was an android version of it.

Perhaps ill do it one day if i ever manage to find some time !

------
vimalg2
KeePassX databases synced everywhere using Dropbox. and just One big random
passphrase to lock them all.

------
gotrythis
Noticed that LastPass is featured in the newly released Opera 11, as an
example of an extension that can be installed. That's a pretty powerful vote
as well!

------
DavidPP
I had a License for 1password from when it only supported Windows but now I
prefer to use LastPass. I work on 3 computers so it's alot easier this way

------
mhluongo
KeePassX is a very popular cross-platform password manager. I think the
Dropbox solution (from micheljansen) is pretty common.

------
twstdroot
I just switched everything to lastpass.com and use it on my home pc, work pc,
and iphone. Works great so far.

------
frobozz
I use passwordcard. <http://www.passwordcard.org/>

------
Ennis
LastPass for chrome. I've used a lot over the years and this is the one I've
settled on.

------
gotrythis
Amazing how fast responses came in. I've signed up for LastPass.com. Thanks
everyone!

